

How Steve Jobs Infused Passion Into a Commodity - robertleeper7
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/08/business/how-steve-jobs-infused-passion-into-a-commodity.html?_r=1&hp

======
robertleeper7
To me, design is the next frontier in technology, and Steve and Apple led the
way. We are human beings afterall, and our appreciation of the artful and
well-designed is intrinsic. Why can't great engineering have both and satisfy
our needs and our eye, and ultimately our soul? The Golden Gate Bridge is an
excellent example of what Steve was talking about - it's not a veneer, it's
beauty goes to the bone. Same goes for the user end of a website. for that
matter. The experience should be functional and beautiful.

